# Nvidia GTS 450 BenchMarks Revealed



## topgear (Sep 9, 2010)

*GeForce GTS 450 benchmarks slips out early*

MOST WEBSITES TEND to stick to NDAs they sign, but from time to time people slip up and this seems to be the case of some early Nvidia GTS 450 benchmarks were posted over at Xtreme Systems. It’s not clear where the details come from, although some of the pictures of the card are watermarked with the word overclock, but we're fairly certain that Nvidia are none too happy with this leak.

The benchmarks put the GeForce GTS 450 up against Nvidia’s own GTX 460 as well as AMD’s Radeon HD 5770. Beyond a stock GTS 450, Asus’ ENGTS450 TOP which is a slightly overclocked card is also part of the benchmark numbers. Judging by the results we’d say that the GTS 450 isn’t going to be a top seller as in most of the tests it’s no faster than a Radeon HD 5770. Considering that AMD will have a new range of cards out soon, we’d expect the gap to increase in AMD’s favour.

The GTS 450 is a fairly capable card, but to be able to compete with the Radeon HD 5770 some overclocking has to be done. Asus’ card offers just this with the GPU clocked at 925MHz compared to 783MHz stock for the GTS 450. The stock shaders are clocked at 1566MHz which Asus has pushed to 1850MHz on its card and the stock GDDR5 memory speed is 3.6GHz which Asus again has improved upon by clocking it to 4GHz. As the leaked details only consist of pictures some relevant details are missing, so we’ll stick with a brief overview of the benchmarks.

In FarCry 2 at 1920x1200 with the details set to ultra-high without AA the stock card manages an average of 51.24fps compared to 55.73fps for the 5770, 60.19fps for the overclocked Asus card and 76.3 for a 768MB GTX 460. That’s more than playable frame rate and considering that most displays top out at 1920x1080 these days it seems like this is the target Nvidia has been aiming for with the GTS 450.

Things aren’t as rosy in Crysis where none of the cards offer a playable frame rate at 1920x1200. The stock GTS 450 only manages an average of 14.29fps with the Asus card getting 16.56fps, the 5770 20.15fps and the GTX 460 21.56fps. In Call of Juarez things are looking up with the stock card managing an average of 38fps, the Asus card 44fps, the 5770 45.9fps and the GTX 460 56.9fps. Again quite playable, but not exactly impressive for a brand new mid-range graphics card.

Despite Asus’ best attempt at overclocking its card, it doesn’t seem to make a huge difference with FarCry 2 getting a mere 17 percent performance boost and the other games even less so. The GTS 450 should hit retail at around $149 for stock cards while overclocked models are likely to add $20-40. This isn’t terrible for a card that should play most games at more than 30fps at 1920x1080, but it doesn’t seem to be significantly cheaper than the GTX 460 768MB cards which can be had for around $190 now. It gets even worse when you realise that you can pick up a Radeon HD 5770 for less than $140 if you shop around, so it really comes down to how Nvidia prices the GTS 450 if it’s going to be a success or not.

Source

*Here is the BenchMark results*


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

looks like there's a close fight between 450 and 5770

but in crysis 5770 was way better than 450
and in the case of facry2 5770 was beaten up quite badly

so according to me if 450 is launched under 9k then its the choice of the user only
bcoz these both cards perform well neck to neck at the same price

but if we could see some price drop in 460 768mb card,then it'd be wise to go for this one instead of the above two


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for a benchmark which can show the power consumption and heat level under load and idle.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah lets see
but still 5770 looks better than 450 if physix is excluded


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2010)

and there goes my plan of gts450. well lets wait for other reviews.....anyways 9k is not worth. it should be 7.5 - 8k.....at 9k hd5770 gives it a good beating....and 460 is the most vfm card....


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

Performance of GTS 450 may improve with new driver release but as of now if you consider power consumption and performance ratio then HD5770 is a real winner.

Another great thing to expect is some price cut on HD5770 as GTS 450 is going to be released in this month or next month and that will make HD5770 more VFM.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 13, 2010)

GTS450 launched at $129 which is roughly Rs. 6000. even if it is 7K in india, it will be totally worth the money. Waiting eagerly.
106W TDP, real good, 1 PCIe 6pin connector needed

source

cheer up Jas!


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2010)

It has only 106W TDP- that's really awesome :

BTW, Here we go - The much awaited GTS 450 benmchmark from trusted Sources 

GeForce GTS 450 review roundup

Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 Review | bit-tech.net

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Review - Page 1 - Introduction & Specifications

Nvidia, Asus, Inno3D GTS 450 Review - Overclockers Club

Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 Review - Reviews by ExtremeTech

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 GF106 Video Card | GeForce GTS 450,Review,NVIDIA,Fermi GF106,Graphics,Video Card,3D Vision,Benchmark,Performance,NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 Fermi GF106 Graphics Card Video Game and 3D Vision Benchmark Performance Review

*Here's SLI Review*

*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=593&Itemid=72


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 14, 2010)

Any plans of a GTS 440 or something?


----------

